# Omatic awesome vs Never summer EVO?!



## jeremy86 (Jul 20, 2008)

Also, just to double check the 2008 never summer evo is not rocker is it? Also, i'm looking to keep this board for few season. which one would be a better choice?











thanks


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Pretty sure the 2008 Never Summer EVO is a regular camber snowboard. I believe it was 2009 that it became "Rocker and Camber" (hence the name change to EVO-R). Don't take that to the grave though I'm not 100% sure. Great boards though!!

Any of those boards would be fine for you; touch choice.
I have a few friends riding the Omatic Awesome and they love it! I haven't tried the EVO before but NS makes good boards. Sorry no advice on the Forum though.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

jeremy86 said:


> Please helppp!!
> 
> i'm going for a 153 on omatic, Forum seeker 152 and 151 on the evo (2008)... I'm 174cm weigh about 62kg,boot size is 8.5 are they alright size for me?
> 
> ...


Post a pic of the topsheet of that Evo u r looking at.... It most likely is cambered. The Evo is softer then the Awesome. I don't really consider those 2 boards in the same catagory. The Evo is more for park but you can take it anywhere, especially the R/C one. The awesome I would say is more of an all mtn with freestyle capability. It's also a directional twin where the Evo is a true twin.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That year Evo is stiffer than the Awesome. I owned both of those decks. Awesome is fun for park stuff, does OK out of the park, Evo is just more well rounded. Either is a solid choice though.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

At under 140lbs, I'd size down one step (JMO).


----------



## jeremy86 (Jul 20, 2008)

From the look of it, evo seems to be more all round than awesome. But how does it compare to the seeker? coz they both seem to be equally fun to ride with..


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't think the Forum and the NS even should sit in the same section.... In fact not the BEST Forum vs. the WORST NS in the same category (freestyle etc...)


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

07-08 EVO are regular shape
08-09 EVO, SL, Infinity, Pandora are reverse camber
09-10 every board of NS are reserve camber


----------

